# Chiller fees in downtown



## AVO (Jun 22, 2012)

Dear all,
I am getting conflicting information from various people, that buildings in downtown burj are chiller free or not?
can members pls advise, if tenants are paying chiller fees in this part of town for buildings such as lofts, south ridge , boulevard walk, centrans, standpoint etc.

would appreciate your assistance.

brgds


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

If it's Emaar (then all of downtown proper around the mall including the Burj Views, Lofts, Residences and Boulevard Walk, the tenants do not pay chiller fees.

If it's Business Bay (sometimes confused with downtown) then tenants do pay chiller fees.



AVO said:


> Dear all,
> I am getting conflicting information from various people, that buildings in downtown burj are chiller free or not?
> can members pls advise, if tenants are paying chiller fees in this part of town for buildings such as lofts, south ridge , boulevard walk, centrans, standpoint etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## AVO (Jun 22, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> If it's Emaar (then all of downtown proper around the mall including the Burj Views, Lofts, Residences and Boulevard Walk, the tenants do not pay chiller fees.
> 
> If it's Business Bay (sometimes confused with downtown) then tenants do pay chiller fees.



thanks tally,
that means executive towers 0 business bay , tenants have to pay chiller fees in addition to their bills ?

rgds


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes.



AVO said:


> thanks tally,
> that means executive towers 0 business bay , tenants have to pay chiller fees in addition to their bills ?
> 
> rgds


----------

